# I think my 13 week old puppy ate a dead bird, should I be concerned?



## GioandMilo (May 18, 2018)

Hi everyone!

I took Milo for a walk, we stopped to see the horses and then out of nowhere he was chewing something, I checked and "I think" it was a tiny bird, he spent some time chewing it and kept walking like nothing happened. Should I be concerned? Does he need to be taking to the vet? After the walk he just drank water and went to bed to take a nap, I will keep an eye on him, just in case.

Thank in advance !

Giovana & Milo


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It happens. 
Shine ate a baby blue Jay, pretty much swallowed it whole. Other than feathers in her poo the next day, she was fine.

Anytime I've had spring puppies, they have managed to eat baby birds.
Nothing bad has ever came of it.


----------



## GioandMilo (May 18, 2018)

Thanks so much for your reply!


----------



## rustedduck (Dec 18, 2017)

Puppies will eat almost anything, including poo. Usually the worst that happens is a case of the worms. I wont been concerned about a bird.


----------

